# Scary/Creepy Town Tunes?



## BlueSkittleWolf (Jul 9, 2014)

Does anyone know any creepy and/or scary town tunes? I've redecorated my town and I kind of need a scary or creepy town tune for it so I can give off a creepy feel.

Ta, if possible!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 9, 2014)

Maybe you can find a town tune of K.K. Dierge (The song with Jack on the cover)


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Jul 9, 2014)

I just took a look and it seems there isn't a version in town tune format.
I'm pretty sure my 'Radioactive' town tune isn't going to cut it into creepiness. xD

But, yeah.. I do hope I can find one, I need to fix my patterns and then change the tune.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 9, 2014)

I can make you one :3


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Jul 9, 2014)

Ah, could you?
What would you like in return? (I assume you'd want something. x3)


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 9, 2014)

http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=lojnknoennnnnnno

http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=iohojiogofohgoin


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Jul 9, 2014)

Ah, thanks! They're really nice. ^-^

I feel like I need to give you something in return. (Sorry, just the person I am. x3)


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 9, 2014)

http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=iboedeogofohgoio

http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=ljhjljogecegehce

Not sure if these are super scary or anything >w<

- - - Post Merge - - -



BlueSkittleWolf said:


> Ah, thanks! They're really nice. ^-^
> 
> I feel like I need to give you something in return. (Sorry, just the person I am. x3)



Nah, you don't need to give me anything ^^


----------

